# I got a line and you got a pole, meet ya down yonder at the fishin hole...



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello! This is my first post and didn't see an introduction section so I apologize if this is the wrong place to put this. I went to high school on Pensacola beach pier back in the late 70's. Shark fished with the old schoolers - Elmo Horine, the Stewart Brothers, Mike Cavalier, Richard Baggs, Paul and Eddie Harvey, John Hawkins, Mike Louie (just to drop a few names). Got married and went to an alternate universe for 30 years - now back and looking to re-kindle that old fire, sharkin' off the local beaches with the finest crazy people on the planet. 
Got a brand new 9/0 with 3/4 mile of 100 lb braid and am chomping at the bit to go shark fishing- but I have no yak yet. I'd be most humbly grateful to anyone who could stand some company on a beach trip during the week anywhere from fort pickens to perdido pass that can paddle a bait out - hell, I'll even do the paddling. I'll bring my own bait and maybe tell a story or two and I promise not to talk politics or religion or whine if it's a little cold or spend the night texting the old lady. If you're new to sharkin I know a little bit about it and can maybe give you a tip or two. Can't go on the weekends because that's when I work but monday through thursday I'm locked and loaded. Thanks in advance!:notworthy:


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

welcome sharknut to pff. im pretty new to shark fishing and so far have only been able to land small ones.(had two long fights but they got off) i got a yak and don't mind paddling. me and my buddy might possibly be out there wednesday the 20th. now were not any of those old timers and we got awhile before we will be, but the company wouldnt be minded.we'll be on pensacola beach. not sure exactly where but if you"re up to it i'll let you know. good luck.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd love to go. Checked the weather and it's calling for a post front ne wind so it should be calm water and a little nipply but I don't mind the cool. Definitely up to it. Thanks!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ok cool. we"ll be at the parking lot just east of chicken bone beach. we'll probably get there around noon. due to school i have to leave by 4 am on thursday.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Looking forward to it - I'll be in a dark blue ford windstar mini van. See you there!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

gold chevy. my names matt.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Glad to meet you Matt - my names Dave. I'm going to hit bob sikes tomorrow night - try and pick up a couple cownose rays. Was out there a few nights ago and they were all over the place.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ok. we saw them on the surf the other day and casted towards them but they would just check out the bait and swim off. good luck.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

They were eating like hungry hungry hippos to the point where it was bumming guys out so hopefully (if I don't get rained out) they'll still be there. If not there's always Joe Patti's. Thanks again and I'll see you wednesday


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

On second thought, there's no better time than the present. I'm going to head out there now and see what I can pick up. I'll let you know.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> Glad to meet you Matt - my names Dave. I'm going to hit bob sikes tomorrow night - try and pick up a couple cownose rays. Was out there a few nights ago and they were all over the place.


Me and my buddy tried them for bait didnt really have any luck.


----------

